# 108g Fancy Goldfish tank - new pics!



## Elle (Oct 25, 2010)

Been meaning to post this for a while, but this is my fancy goldfish tank.  Sorry for the crappy pic; will try to get a better one.

UPDATE: New pics in latest post!


----------



## bonsai dave (Apr 21, 2010)

It's about time you posted some pictures of your tank. lol The tank is look good . Keep up the good work. Can't wait to see the other tanks set up some time this year....


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Nice collection and nice scaping.
Pictures of the other tanks ?


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Nice goldfish tank. Are those plants able to survive the onslaught, or are you continually replacing them?


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Looks great Elle!


----------



## Elle (Oct 25, 2010)

Thanks!

The plants actually take more of a beating from the apple snail than from the goldfish. The large swords have done OK for several months and the hygro grows pretty much as fast as they eat it. I just keep feeding duckweed and hoping to distract them!

Will try to get some good pics of the other tanks up.

David, I promise that as soon as I am over this stupid cold that the others are getting set up and I will take pictures. Before February!


----------



## Luke78 (Apr 24, 2010)

Nicely done,good to see larger goldie setups instead of miniature coffins everyone puts these guys in.Liking the two alot on the left,one redcap oranda and what looks to be either a black or chocolate oranda too.Great head growth on both.Whats the average size on most these guys? Whats their diet like?


----------



## Elle (Oct 25, 2010)

*A Troubling of Goldfish*

OK, finally got some more pictures of a few of the tank inhabitants here. My large chocolate oranda is now turning a beautiful daffodil yellow. Very unusual, never seen this colour before. There are other fancies in the tank as well, but these were the most photogenic ones last night...

These guys get home made gel food, as well as lots of fresh veggies and fruit and treats of excess duckweed from Sliver's tanks! Average size is about 4 inches without counting the tail, but the demekin (Sumo) is about 6" and I just bought a couple of 2" babies: a calico and a white ryukin fantail from IPU. There are also about 38 white cloud minnows (white, longfin and a few golds) and 3 gold dojo loaches in the tank.

I'm going to be upgrading them to either the 150g or the 180g pretty shortly, yay!

Interesting trivia note: *A group of Goldfish is called a troubling*.

The whole tank:








Miso, the yellow (used to be chocolate) oranda. Thinking of changing his name to Tamago!








My larger blue oranda (Tataki). You can see Kirin, the calico veiltail behind him and Sinker (the red cap oranda) lurking at the back. Sake is the other veiltail oranda sticking his head into the front of the pic. Sake actually started out as a stunningly gorgeous black and silver, but the colour wasn't stable and now he's mostly white and orange. There's a smaller blue oranda as well (Asahi), but I couldn't get a shot of him that wasn't blurry.








Sumo, the softball-sized monster demekin. I rescued this guy from a 10 gallon tank last year. 








One of the pom poms, Manju. The other one (Katsu) is all chocolate, but I couldn't get a good pic of him. He also has only one eye.


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Great pix Elle! Some nice looking goldies ya got


----------



## Luke78 (Apr 24, 2010)

Very impressive group of goldies! The coloring changing on Miso could be related to age,maturity, or diet.Never the less still looks great, and healthy to boot.


----------

